# lifespan?



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

How long do darts live? 

(Haven't seen this addressed on the forum & couldn't find anything by searching).


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Longest documented is around 20 years. There's someone on here who's had the same pair of Cobalts for around 15 years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

:shock: 

Awesome.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I've read that you can expect an average of about 10yrs.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

It will vary based on species though, from what i remember most of the thumb, quinq, and pumilio frogs are supposed to top out around 10 years. the auratus and tincs can go 20, definitely a long term commitment, but worth it.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I had a trio of wc D. auratus in my care for a month less than 18 years. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Chuck,
You never fail to amaze !

Jordan


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

Did they lool like old frogs and continue to breed? I havent seen any over 8-10 yrs old.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I had 14-16 year old tincts that were still producing good clutches of eggs. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a post around about "How old is your oldest frog". I think thats what it was called.

here is the link:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ght=oldest


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

That's really great info, guys. (Holy cow, Chuck!)

I guess when I get darts, I'll have to throw together a Frog Bible to go with my Newt Bible, hehe. I have newts that may live 15-20 years; so I have a big binder full of ALL the information I've been able to find about thier care, in case anything happens to me, for whoever ends up taking care of them when I'm gone. 8)


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I've been seriously considering this problem: At my age, my current dart frogs are most likely going to outlive ME! I am going to have to write them into my will and provide for their welfare. 5 dogs, 5 cats, 6 horses, 50+ dart frogs. My heirs will think twice before using aresenic to hasten my demise. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

slaytonp said:


> I've been seriously considering this problem: At my age, my current dart frogs are most likely going to outlive ME! I am going to have to write them into my will and provide for their welfare. 5 dogs, 5 cats, 6 horses, 50+ dart frogs. My heirs will think twice before using aresenic to hasten my demise. :twisted:



:lol:  :lol:   :lol:  :lol: 
Thats tooo funny!
Im sure you can will the frogs to Dendroboard, then we can auction them off and all proceeds go to one of the conservation movements or something. But hopefully you got 20+ years ahead of you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

That's actually a really good idea. I never thought about doing something like that. 

Maybe by the time I die, I'll have friends in the hobby who would take them for me. Right now, I'm the only person I know IRL who will "touch those slimy things". :roll:


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Khamul: That's a serious idea I've considered. While two of my _kids_ (nearly 50 years old, themselves) wouldn't just dump them anywhere, and my other daughter and son-in-law who keep some dart frogs themselves would know how to care for them, they don't want some 50 more frogs, since they are thinking of depleting their own collection in order to do some extensive business/pleasure type traveling together, now that their own kids are out of the house and away at college. 

So maybe we can bring up something on this forum and make a plan of some sort for a frog inheritance thing. Lee would certainly know how to pack and send them to a willing receiver, with the shipping costs covered by the "estate." Other people, even young people that generally consider themselves immortal, might be interested in this option of disbanding a collection of dart frogs, for whatever necessary reasons might occur. 

While I have no intentions of moving off the scene in the immediate future, neither do I intend to live another 20 years--God forbid. I always thought a great way to go would be to fall off a cliff while climbing Mt. Borah and get turned into magpie, vulture and coyote poop, add some bonemeal to the soil, but of course one's heirs have to recover the corpus delicti, etc., for legal purposes, so that would be inconvenient for everyone but me. Now that I'm past the stage of climbing high enough to fall off of anything but a four foot ladder, let alone Mt. Borah, that option is entirely out anyway.  

Seriously, does anyone have any ideas of how to go about implimenting this idea? This forum seems to be the best place to do it.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

!!!_Dibs on the_....Oops!!!!!!!! ...Sorry--didn't mean that...

Crum, if Patty left us, I think the first thing in order would be a raucous wake!

On a serious note, one of the saddest things to read in the pound is some poor old dog's cage label that just reads "owner died." Parrots are notorious for outliving loving owners and falling upon hard times. So planning for our dependents of other species is indeed important. 

Funny how we went from talking about one lifespan to another...


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

you should put in your will that you want to be buried in you dart viv.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Patty,
I’m sure that if any regular member of DB put his or her frogs up for auction or adoption they would be taken care of. A few months back, I posted that I wanted to give my leucs away, because we have a new baby on the way. The response was huge. Many people sent me what amounted to a frog resume, to show how qualified they were to take care of my frogs. In the end, I decided to simply move the frogs out to the garage. Worry not Patty, you have a lot of fans on this list. Your 50 frogs will be just fine. Of course, despite your own wishes, I hope to be reading posts from you 20 years from now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

> you should put in your will that you want to be buried in you dart viv.


...and to compost shall we return. 

:wink:


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Grassypeak said:


> Patty, Of course, despite your own wishes, I hope to be reading posts from you 20 years from now.


Ditto!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Patty, Im glad people actually think my idea was good one. Score for me  .
I suppose the best way to implement this is to write it in the will and inform Kyle well in advance. :? 

Anyway, I myself have a small collection and if anything should happen the collection would go to my coworkers who are amphibian lovers themselves. Crossing fingers I don't have to think about that for another 40 years.

Also, I plan to get a head start in amphibian hobby in my next life. I hope to ingrain the love of all things saurian into my soul.  

I wish.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Is this thread not proof, that nothing is entirely selfless, I can't be the only one that sees this.

Makes me ill.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Stch, 

What are you talking about?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

stchupa said:


> Is this thread not proof, that nothing is entirely selfless, I can't be the only one that sees this.
> 
> Makes me ill.


That was unwarranted. Plus confusing. 
What do you mean? Please enlighten us.
:? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I knew there would be a deffensive attitude toward this. 
I guess this is a odd type of humor I have no sense for?
Where's Patty?
Be more considerable, I'm sure she has more purpose in life than to be told and reminded how long she has been around, and playing a guessing game of expectance. No one needs that.
I'm not pointing you or anybody else out as a culprit. I can't even rememmber who started it. IT was directed to everyone who read the thread.
The intentions I felt as selfish. I may be wrong. I'm not too good with computers or understanding tones through them.
Let us not drag this on and end up redirecting the thread, that should already be dead.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Stchupa,

I think you are misunderstanding something or someone. Either that, or I’m still not understanding you. Patty was not being attacked or made fun of. I would guess that she has the respect and admiration of most if not all of the regulars here. 

As far as this thread goes, it has meandered away from the original question a bit, but s1ren is still involved, so I don’t see why it should be dead. The rest of us were having fun. Sit back and relax. We’re a good group of people. It’s rare for someone to get attacked around these parts.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't rememmber saying she was being undertaken by anyone.
Nothing of the sort. You kidding. Obviously not she's not here, even if she was she wouldn't have/want to put up with it. I don't see her as the type to go with retaliation. 
I don't get more relaxed. I just think people have to be careful and be more considerate. You can never be sure what the person on the other side may be thinking. I know I don't write with my thoughts inadvertantly.
So you know that I know that you know, lets leave it at that.
Grassy I know you're intentions and I wasn't even implying you to be one with the negative.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

stchupa,

Probably you meant me. So please understand that I would never kid around with anyone who I didn't think I knew well enough from our "virtual communication" here to know s/he would take it in good humor. Suggestion: search up on Patty's posts for a rollicking good time, and a great education in an enormous number of subjects as well.

Also, Patty knows I'm no spring chicken myself; once you can no longer be considered technically young (and believe me, we Boomers pushed that as far as we could), you seem to sort of develop a morbid sense of humor about having more behind than ahead of you...  ...  

I apologize for offending you, though, and I'm glad you spoke up in defense of a fellow DB member.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

No offense has been taken by me. I'm the one who has been irreverent. (Compost is indeed more useful--too bad it's not legal.) I just haven't been around for a few days because my son has been visiting from Ghana. 

I'll follow the suggestions and contact Kyle when arrangements are made. I apologize for more or less hijacking this post off the original topic. 

Cheers to all--


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

oops, and here I thought this was the original topic


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

stchupa said:


> I don't rememmber saying she was being undertaken by anyone.
> Nothing of the sort. You kidding. Obviously not she's not here, even if she was she wouldn't have/want to put up with it. I don't see her as the type to go with retaliation.
> I don't get more relaxed. I just think people have to be careful and be more considerate. You can never be sure what the person on the other side may be thinking. I know I don't write with my thoughts inadvertantly.
> So you know that I know that you know, lets leave it at that.
> Grassy I know you're intentions and I wasn't even implying you to be one with the negative.


Okay the only thing this brings to mind is a rather famous or perhaps infamous Donald Rumsfeld quote so here goes....

"Reports that say that something hasn't happened are always interesting to me, because as we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns - - the ones we don't know we don't know."

Bill


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Been savin’ that one for a while, hu Bill?


----------

